# All red brake lights/ Crystal clear heads.



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is the page.
http://www.auto-lamps-mirrors.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1&subcat=10&cat=Sentra-1999&L4=Lamps&L3=Sentra&thisshow=select 



















They are reasonablly priced.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

look like regular tails to me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

well good for you, not all of us have the all red tails. some of us have oarnge signals with the red brake light.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm saying in the picture u posted the little piece looks orange, unless i'm too high


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i'm saying in the picture u posted the little piece looks orange, unless i'm too high *


i must be high as hell cuz looking back at it..........it is red...damn highness


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i must be high as hell cuz looking back at it..........it is red...damn highness *


NO that is orange/red--those are regular stocks---


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well the smaller piece.. I guess that would be towards the middle of teh car, if put on, does have a tint.. (NOTE:TINT) of orange.. mixed into the Red.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *well the smaller piece.. I guess that would be towards the middle of teh car, if put on, does have a tint.. (NOTE:TINT) of orange.. mixed into the Red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be wrong here-- but all red...is all red---that lloks like a orange reflector to me.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I have an LCD moniter and it's orange from almost any angle. The LCD screen never lies .....


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

that place is just selling the front/rear light combo. from a '98/'99 sentra gxe. the clear headlights are stock on all the 98/99 sentra's and 200sx's. and if you get those headlights, you'll want to get the plastic chunky grill so they'll match up.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *that place is just selling the front/rear light combo. from a '98/'99 sentra gxe. the clear headlights are stock on all the 98/99 sentra's and 200sx's. and if you get those headlights, you'll want to get the plastic chunky grill so they'll match up. *


ah... no. there are no crystal clear lamps on my 98 SE.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Then i guess its time for me to get a new monitor....lol


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

crystal clear headlights arent stock on a 98, i have a 98 sentra gxe and theyre not clear =(


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

ahh geez. i'm chock full of bad information today. 
again, i'm sorry people. i guess 3 day weekends are bad for my brain.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

the headlights are on the '98 200sx, and on the '99 sentras I believe, thats the only cars I've seen them on anyways


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah those are 99 headlights, you can tell by the corner with the indent in them that lines up with the 99 mask style grill


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The link doesn't work, and those look like stock tails to me....the headlight is stock, no doubt.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Red Tail Lights using Candy Tone Red paint


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice red.....WHoa your exhaust is really poking out though is'nt....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I never said that thoes were aftermarket anything. I thaught the brake lights were all red, well they look all red on my monitor. Thoe are from the 99 sentra. They have all years and styles of headlights and tails for sentra's and the 200sx.


----------

